# .357mag Revolver



## NITROEXPRESS (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi all, Ive managed to get permission to buy a revolver but the police wont allow me to have a .44mag and have restricted me to a .357mag. I was going to use snakeshot for when I was in Africa and have it as a companion when hunting in Alaska. I really need some feedback on which pistol & ammo to use. Should I go for a short barrel of 2 - 3" or a 4 - 6" and how will this effect my shot pattern? I dont have a budget, just want something of quality!


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

NITROEXPRESS said:


> Hi all, Ive managed to get permission to buy a revolver but the police wont allow me to have a .44mag and have restricted me to a .357mag. I was going to use snakeshot for when I was in Africa and have it as a companion when hunting in Alaska. I really need some feedback on which pistol & ammo to use. Should I go for a short barrel of 2 - 3" or a 4 - 6" and how will this effect my shot pattern? I dont have a budget, just want something of quality!


Definitely go for the longer barrel. You will find recoil more manageable, and you will have better accuracy for targets farther out. As far as quality, I'd go for a S&W. Check into the model 686 or the model 627. If you get the chance, rent them out first and find the model that works best for you.

As far as ammo, a 158 grain hollow point (or more powerful) would be the only choice if you are bringing it to Alaska.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

I like the Ruger GP-100 - 6"barrel - 180 grain ammo


----------



## NITROEXPRESS (Mar 21, 2008)

Has anyone used corbon 200grain hard cast bullets for the .357mag or is there anything else more powerfull in .357 to use for wilderness protection?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with Mosquito, S&W quality is legendary.

I own a 4" 686+ (7 shots). Great mountain gun. I would definitely go with nothing shorter. If you are using it as a hunting companion, but are actually taking game with a long gun, then the 4" would work well as it is easier to tote around all day on the hip than a 6". Also easier to draw if needed in a hurry. For hunting with a handgun the 6" would definitely be better. From what I understand, from a threat standpoint about the only thing a 357 would be iffy on in Alaska is a bear, but I wouldn't be in the wilds of Alaska with only a handgun anyway so the point is mute for me. As for Africa, man there are all sorts of predators out there and I am not versed enough to advise on caliber or ammo. Again, you wouldn't catch me without a rifle or three. In that regard, though Man vs. Wild is a cool show, I think that Bear Grylls is nuts. :mrgreen:

I'm sure some of the serious hunters will come along shortly to advise.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a Smith & Wesson 586 which is the blued steel version of the 686 with a 6" barrel. The longer the barrel the more you will get from the bullets you use. If I was limited to one 357 I'd buy a Colt Python with a 4 or 6 inch barrel. To me they are the most beautiful modern revolver ever made. You'll have to pick one up used though as they are no longer made. To me they are the top of the pile when it comes to the 357 Mag. Nothing comes close except maybe the S&W 586/686.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I noticed you said the police would not let you get a .44 mag. Why?

I am sure happy we here in the States don't have to get permission to
purchase handguns! Not yet, anyway.

If you are limited to a .357, I would suggest a Ruger as the best available.
If all you wish to use the gun for is hunting, get a Ruger single action. You
can't go wrong there. :smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

gmaske said:


> I have a Smith & Wesson 586 which is the blued steal version of the 686 with a 6" barrel. The longer the barrel the more you will get from the bullets you use. If I was limited to one 357 I'd buy a Colt Python with a 4 or 6 inch barrel. To me they are the most beautiful modern revolver ever made. You'll have to pick one up used though as they are no longer made. To me they are the top of the pile when it comes to the 357 Mag. Nothing comes close except maybe the S&W 586/686.


+1 on the Colt Python. If you could find a Colt Trooper model it would be a little cheaper.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I prefer the 4" GP100. That is what I own. It should work just fine for snake shot and is acceptable for Black Bear.

A 4" revolver can be manipulated a bit faster than a 6" version. If it is for up close last ditch effort faster is good.

.357 is not, in my opinion, enough gun for back country Alaska.

For Alaska: If you can not carry a larger revolver beg borrow or steal a legal but short barrel 12 Guage shotgun and strap it to your back with one of those new fangled rigs that I can't remember the name of. :anim_lol:
Load it with hot slugs.

Whatever you use test it thoroughly cause the Bear in Alaska don't wait for you to get it right.

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

"Whatever you use test it thoroughly cause the Bear in Alaska don't wait for you to get it right."

Boy that's the honest to God Truth.
If you are doing a guide thing perhaps you could "RENT" one from your guide????


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

GET A .50 BMG!!! That way you can pick bears off at 800 meters and they won't have a clue what hit 'em!:anim_lol:


----------



## ajs510 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> In that regard, though Man vs. Wild is a cool show, I think that Bear Grylls is nuts. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm sure some of the serious hunters will come along shortly to advise.


You might find this video interesting as it pertains to Bear Grylls...he doesn't put himself in half as much danger as he and his producers would like you to think...






Here's a wiki site that's also very critical of the show and it's authenticity, the allegations are backed up in many cases by unnamed members of his crew.

http://www.daughtersoftiresias.org/bearwiki/Evidence


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, AJS, I know he has an awful alot of assistance. When you see those disclaimers you know he's not really out there alone. Plus I don't believe for an instant that he knows every bug and plant that's edible or poison all over the world. But I do find the show informative an entertaining, none the less. Whether he has all that knowledge off the top of his head or not I find it interesting how to use native materials to build shelter, how to tell where the water is, etc.

But basically it is obvious it's not all it seems to be because he's unfirearmed!!!

That other show (Survivorman?) I believe the guy is actually alone. But I watched it a couple of times and that guy just seems to be a doofus. Like an episode where (now this may not be exactly what happened but it was of this nature) he's hungry and he comes across a 1/2 eaten PB and jelly sandwich left from a girl scout troop outing and a discarded tarp for shelter. Bwahaahaa!!!! Yeah, he's so far out in the wilderness but the scouts are camping there and there's litter all over the place. :anim_lol:


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

Lol at bear grilles... he's a twit. Survivorman though is much much cooler. The fact that he's there alone and carries all his equipment is bad ass. So sure his team is never more then 2 hours away but hey he's got to have a safety net, and at least he tries! I havn't seen the pb and j episode but he's eaten rotten meat at least three times... ROTTEN meat!!!! The man's hardcore... at least 15X more hardcore then grilles.


----------



## ajs510 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> That other show (Survivorman?) I believe the guy is actually alone. But I watched it a couple of times and that guy just seems to be a doofus. Like an episode where (now this may not be exactly what happened but it was of this nature) he's hungry and he comes across a 1/2 eaten PB and jelly sandwich left from a girl scout troop outing and a discarded tarp for shelter. Bwahaahaa!!!! Yeah, he's so far out in the wilderness but the scouts are camping there and there's litter all over the place. :anim_lol:


I honestly don't watch either show anymore because the whole Bear thing turned me off so much, but I do remember Survivorman leaving the camera behind for one long tracking shot so it could capture him way off in the distance.

I only remember because he was complaining later on about how the downfall of being all alone was that he had to walk all the way back to retrieve the camera...lol.

I guess Survivorman wins the authenticity award, but I'll concede that Bear's show was more entertaining to watch, even though it's chock-full of poor advice, fake scenarios and outright lies for the sake of entertainment. Kinda like MacGyver in the woods, come to think of it...lol.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

NITROEXPRESS said:


> restricted me to a .357mag. I was going to use snakeshot for when I was in Africa and have it as a companion when hunting in Alaska.


I think you are barking up the wrong tree with a .357. Using snakeshot doesn't require a .357, as they are pretty much .38 loads anyway. A lightweight snubby .38 will be a *lot* easier to carry around, and will utilize shotshells just fine. If I get a chance, I'll try to take a pic of a pattern from my wife's .38 snubby.

Also, a .357 is also not enough gun for backcountry Alaska. Not trying to rain on your parade, but IMO a .357 is pretty much useless for your stated purposes.

PhilR.


----------



## NITROEXPRESS (Mar 21, 2008)

I totally agree! I would have gone for .44mag minimum, allowing a lot more snakeshot and having just enough poke as a backup but the police said it was too big. My idea is to get a foot in the door so to speak with the .357 and argue again at a later date for something more suitable rather than get a rejection and end up with nothing. The crazy thing is Englands gun crime is rocketing so the pistol ban has'nt worked in the least. 

What is the opinion on Smith and Wesson scandium alloy frames? Really like the idea of a 4" 327PD weighing 24oz if iam carrying it all day.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Can you *rent* or get outfitted with a 500, 454 Casull or something when you get to Alaska? I would ask their forestry service on firearms policies for non-US residents.

For 2 legged predators, a 357 is perfect.


----------



## NITROEXPRESS (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats definitely an option but I do alot in Africa and want one of my own.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

NITROEXPRESS said:


> My idea is to get a foot in the door so to speak with the .357 and argue again at a later date for something more suitable rather than get a rejection and end up with nothing.
> 
> What is the opinion on Smith and Wesson scandium alloy frames? Really like the idea of a 4" 327PD weighing 24oz if iam carrying it all day.


Sounds like a plan, which is certainly better than not having one.

As Kenn mentioned, a .357 would be a great choice for two-legged predators. I have a scandium 386 (2.5", seven shot) for just such a purpose. It's substantially bulkier than a J-frame, but it's still fairly lightweight nonetheless, and that little bit of extra weight and grip size makes it a pleasure to shoot even full-house loads. What surprised me greatly about this pistol is how good the trigger is. It is almost match level in it's crispness and overtravel (there is none).

If you are going to carry your .357 a lot and shoot much less, then you might get a J-frame. However, if you aren't going to carry and will use it as a home defense weapon or range gun, then a conventional steel or scandium K or L frame (or a Ruger or Colt) will do just fine, and be much more pleasurable to shoot.

For me, since I carry but don't have to be concerned with large animal defense, my 386 Sc/S is the perfect compromise - light enough to carry, big enough to shoot comfortably, powerful enough for defense use against humans, and of course utterly reliable (so far). I wouldn't carry it for shotshell use however, as we can always use my wife's 642 J-frame for that.....

PhilR.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

NITROEXPRESS said:


> Thats definitely an option but I do alot in Africa and want one of my own.


Bummer, you should move to the country of Texas (it's like the country of America, but with 15% more awesome added), I know a guy that bought a 500S&W on his lunch break. :smt066


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

kenn said:


> Bummer, you should move to the country of Texas (it's like the country of America, but with 15% more awesome added),


:smt023

You'll have to forgive us Texans. Texas is like a whole 'nuther country because at one time we *were* a whole 'nuther country, so we do have some attitude. Friendly people, concealed-carry laws that aren't terribly restrictive, and not much in the way of restrictions on what you can and cannot buy in the way of firearms. And yes - one can find a Guinness here too (though a pork pie might be difficult to find).

Oh yeah - we have ICE too! Year 'round, even!!

PhilR.
deep in the heart of Texas


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> :smt023
> 
> You'll have to forgive us Texans. Texas is like a whole 'nuther country because at one time we *were* a whole 'nuther country, so we do have some attitude. Friendly people, concealed-carry laws that aren't terribly restrictive, and not much in the way of restrictions on what you can and cannot buy in the way of firearms. And yes - one can find a Guinness here too (though a pork pie might be difficult to find).
> 
> ...


:smt023

Yipee Kay Yeah! MotherF^%$ !


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

NITROEXPRESS said:


> The crazy thing is Englands gun crime is rocketing so the pistol ban has'nt worked in the least.


It's not so crazy and I don't know why most people always seem surprised by that. Take Australia as a recent example. It's pretty much a universal truth that gun control / bans don't work and simply unarm honest citizens, which motivates criminals since they are less likely to encounter armed resistance, and a higher crime rate results.

This isn't news on this forum, that's for sure.


----------

